

MapReduce for the Masses: Zero to Hadoop in Five Minutes with Common Crawl - namin
http://commoncrawl.org/mapreduce-for-the-masses/

======
gghh
That already hit HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3362163> .
Nonetheless, the commoncrawl foundation is a big thing.

